# Lego Minifigures



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Do any of you collect Lego Minifigures? I have been collecting the Simpson's minifigures. I have a complete set of Series 1 and am missing a few of the series 2 characters.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know people who do, and have bought some for them as gifts.

Try going to a Lego store and making your own.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have seen those "Make Your Own Booths" but they seem to always be crammed full of little kids so I haven't been able to check through them thoroughly. I really like the Simpson's figures as they are cartoons in the first place so they fit the Lego minifig world well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dcole said:


> Do any of you collect Lego Minifigures? I have been collecting the Simpson's minifigures. I have a complete set of Series 1 and am missing a few of the series 2 characters.


i never even heard of them. google image turned up lots of pics. they're pretty cool!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Have I heard of them? You guys have a problem.

Here's the wife searching for the rarest figure in an effort to depress me. Fortunately, that strap separating her boobs in the antidote. I'm such a pig for my wife, ha.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is an image if you have not seen them before:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Whenever my son is on the prowl, we always check eBay.

Are they expensive like the older star wars figures? ex. Greedo #4501 is $130


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Have I heard of them? You guys have a problem.
> 
> Here's the wife searching for the rarest figure in an effort to depress me. Fortunately, that strap separating her boobs in the antidote. I'm such a pig for my wife, ha.
> 
> View attachment 15617


"...my wife....blah, blah, blah...." so obvious you were taking a pic of the gals ass in the CENTER of the pic lol.
Its a cute one too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Have I heard of them? You guys have a problem.
> 
> Here's the wife searching for the rarest figure in an effort to depress me. Fortunately, that strap separating her boobs in the antidote. I'm such a pig for my wife, ha.
> 
> View attachment 15617


Or you're checking out the other lady's butt.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I passively collect star wars ones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There aren't enough musician ones.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Last week I found a couple of my old Lego sets at my parents' place. They were from the early 80's and amazing condition with original box and instructions.

I sold them for $500 on Craigslist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Mooh said:


> There aren't enough musician ones.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Which Simpsons characters are you missing? I will search through the stash.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

LEGOLAND in Carlsbad, CA a couple years ago now.

Hollywood Bowl








Cantina Band








Either my kid was shockingly short, or they have disproportionally tall Lego figures there...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Have I heard of them? You guys have a problem.
> 
> Here's the wife searching for the rarest figure in an effort to depress me. Fortunately, that strap separating her boobs in the antidote. I'm such a pig for my wife, ha.
> 
> View attachment 15617


That's not my wife but the elbow on the right belongs to my oldest daughter.










In fairness, the original pic does have my daughters front and center and only afterwards did I notice that I had best of both worlds...a great, albeit cropped, photo of my daughters in their Ukrainian dance costumes as well as, well, you know. 

Back on topic, my girls like LEGO.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Which Simpsons characters are you missing? I will search through the stash.



I am missing the following characters from series 2:

Maggie Simpson 
Comic Book Guy 
Martin Prince

Thanks for checking!

I do have the following extras in my collection for trading:

Bart Simpson 
Milhouse Van Houten 
Edna Krabappel 
Dr. Julius Hibbert 
Lisa Simpson 
Homer Simpson


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Whenever my son is on the prowl, we always check eBay.
> 
> Are they expensive like the older star wars figures? ex. Greedo #4501 is $130


None of the Simpsons ones I have are worth that much. Maybe in 30 years!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I was sent one in the box with my Star Wars lightsaber replica.
Luke from Return of the Jedi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

These are fricking amazing! I had no idea such things were available. We were at the Lego Store in Manhattan, across from Rockefeller Plaza two autumns back, but the only thing I saw through the window that had me intrigued was the tower of parts that let you buy just about any common part in any colour you wanted. Had I any idea that maybe there were figures like these, I would have gone in.

Most of those band ones were great, but the idea of Kiss playing Fender _*anything*_ seems rather incongruous.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> There aren't enough musician ones.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Part II
One laristotle posted--with a caption someone added...








Not anybody in particular...
But something that was done at a make your own mini figure spot in a Lego Store


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A couple of years back I gave what was left of my son's lego....from the early 80's to my grandson's to play with here. I stepped on a small piece and tore a hole in my arch. Bye bye Lego. They had more fun playing with the triple Mechano sets from the 50's.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

dcole said:


> I am missing the following characters from series 2:
> 
> Maggie Simpson
> Comic Book Guy
> ...



Sorry dcole those are not in the stash, figured I would look though


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for checking!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So now you've all made me very curious. How are these made? Is there some sort of software-based system that let's one "compose" a figure from a more extensive menu of prepared features?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything I have shown is retail production from Lego themselves. There is a good video on Netflix called "Inside Lego" I believe that shows how some of the production is done. As far as custom items go, I am not to sure. I think there are some custom companies that use pad printing just like Lego.


----------



## LittleBrother (Oct 19, 2021)

dcole said:


> Do any of you collect Lego Minifigures?


I bought about a dozen random blind-bags (on lego .ca) of the recent LOONEY TUNES MF #71030 but got 4 duplicates. So I guess I'll buy the 4 that I'm missing from eBay. Then I'll have the full set of 12. These are the only MF I've begun to collect. Anybody else get some?

I'm more into the "scenery and structures" and my kids are more into the MF.


----------

